# Manhatten Club studio unit?



## wauhob3 (Mar 18, 2006)

I check in next Saturday and have a studio unit. I thought I'd call and try to request a certain unit. I'd like a city view unit. Is there any other advice on what I should ask for because the units are configured differently from one another right? Do any have kingsize beds? I'm just traveling with my 13 year old  daughter because hubby is starting a new job. Also I'd love any last minute recommendations either about MC or NYC. Thanks.


----------



## Janette (Mar 18, 2006)

Send me a private message. We sold our unit this past year but have traded back in and will be arriving March 24. We would love to meet you and would be happy to share ideas of what we have experienced over the years. We always buy week passes for the bus-subway system.


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Janette said:
			
		

> Send me a private message. We sold our unit this past year but have traded back in and will be arriving March 24. We would love to meet you and would be happy to share ideas of what we have experienced over the years. We always buy week passes for the bus-subway system.



 I will thanks.


----------



## jackio (Mar 18, 2006)

The studios have queen beds, I believe.  There are 2 configurations; one is an L-shaped and one is one square room.  The ones behind the elevators are smaller and can be noisy - I'd call ahead and ask not to get one of them.
Have a great time.


----------



## dew (Mar 18, 2006)

Candace
We have stayed in two different style units.  My preference was a "T" shaped configuration. At the end of the enterance hall/galley kitchen  there was a rectanglular shaped room. The bed was on the left and the sofa bed, TV area on the right.  There were two large windows and a night table with a lamp on each sides of the bed. The second time we stayed the unit had a single window and only room for one night table and lamp beside the bed. Also I would avoid the twenty floor if you are sensitive to the smell of smoke.  I was told that the 19th floor is apparently the only smoking floor in the building and the smell seemed to waft up through the ventaltion system.
Have a great time.  Dave


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Can you see the TV from the bed? My daughter thinks it's a treat to lay in bed and watch TV. Not that we'll have much time for that.


----------



## Avery (Mar 18, 2006)

The tv is small, hard to see from the bed even in the studios where there's a direct line of sight. If she's on the sofa bed then she'll be able to see it... but come on, she's visiting the big city, tv should be the last thing on her mind! (still not an excuse for the tiny tv's at the MC, though...)


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Avery said:
			
		

> The tv is small, hard to see from the bed even in the studios where there's a direct line of sight. If she's on the sofa bed then she'll be able to see it... but come on, she's visiting the big city, tv should be the last thing on her mind! (still not an excuse for the tiny tv's at the MC, though...)



I'm sure it will be. We'll be out late many nights. What's the difference between the T shaped and the L shaped rooms?


----------



## Avery (Mar 18, 2006)

I haven't seen a "T" shaped room. Sounds like the 'L," but with the hallway in the center rather than at one end. There are clearly a variety of shapes/sizes;  the one bedrooms vary a great deal too.


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll call tomorrow and ask for a L shaped or T shaped room with a view. Is there irons in the units?


----------



## aregee (Mar 19, 2006)

*Facilities*

Yes, there are irons, ironing boards, coffeemakers, hair dryers, soaps and lotions.  Enjoy, Richard M.


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 19, 2006)

aregee said:
			
		

> Yes, there are irons, ironing boards, coffeemakers, hair dryers, soaps and lotions.  Enjoy, Richard M.



Thanks Richard.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 20, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> I'd like a city view unit.



The city view might not be exactly what you think it is. If you're on an upper floor, your view might be across the street to the windows of a building at the same height on W. 56th. If you look out onto 7th Ave. you might get a glimpse of the tops of trees in Central Park at the end of the street or you might be looking up toward Times Square or you might see Carnegie Hall across the corner.

You can look down at the people walking along the street (can be helpful to know if you should take a jacket or an umbrella or if it's very windy) and you can probably hear the sirens and traffic noise throughout the night.

It's possible that you'll get a view of the interior space between the Park Central and Manhattan Club--just a few feet across to a hotel window on the other building. 

Just don't get your hopes up for a spectacular view, then if you get one it will be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 22, 2006)

I requested a L or T shaped room and she asked if I stayed there before? I said no and she asked if I hadn't stayed there before how did I know about the L shaped rooms. I told her from reviews and talking with others who have stayed there. She said Ok I'll put you down for an L shaped and I asked could I have a city view and she said none of the L shaped rooms had a city view but that the view wasn't that good in city view regardless. She said the L shaped were bigger so I went with that. I asked about T shaped and she said they didn't have T shaped. I didn't argue the point. I'll be happy with my L shaped room.


----------



## dew (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Candace
It sounds like my "T" must be an "L" , I neglected to factor in the bathroom area.  I will have to go back and practice my letters.  Have a great time . Dave


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion of asking for an L shaped room. I was able to peak into a regular studio and could see we had more room and privacy with our unit.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 1, 2006)

Candace, what kind of view did you end up with?


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 2, 2006)

Karen G said:
			
		

> Candace, what kind of view did you end up with?



A brickwall interior. We were on the 21st floor. After being there I don't think there are any rooms with a view. If there are it would be of Central Park in the distance on one side only and only the top few floors.


----------



## Janette (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry that we didn't get together. We had a two bath unit on the 23rd floor with a good view toward Central Park. In our many years of owning at the MC, this was probably the best view we have ever had. We were the second unit from the front of the building. We had a great week which included seeing Julia Roberts in Three Days of Rain and attending the orchid show at the Botanical Gardens.


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 2, 2006)

Janette said:
			
		

> Sorry that we didn't get together. We had a two bath unit on the 23rd floor with a good view toward Central Park. In our many years of owning at the MC, this was probably the best view we have ever had. We were the second unit from the front of the building. We had a great week which included seeing Julia Roberts in Three Days of Rain and attending the orchid show at the Botanical Gardens.



Glad you had a good week too. That was a lucky unit placement. We went non stop the whole time. How was the play? We went to Avenue Q next door and it was a mad house when we lef because so many people were waiting for Julia Roberts to come out. We saw Rent, Hairspray, Lestat and Festen too. I was surprised at how small the theaters were compared to Chicago theaters. It is nice to be able to walk to all the Broadway theaters from MC.


----------



## Janette (Apr 2, 2006)

It was great to see Julia Roberts. She played different rolls in the two halves as the second half was 35 years prior to the first half. In the first half, her roll was very serious and didn't show much of what I consider her personality. The second half was more like what I expected. We also saw Well and The Producers. We had seen The Producers previously, but we enjoy the great production. We also went to a taping of The Letterman show on Monday afternoon. It was also fun. We had never been in the Time Warner building on Columbus square and thought the view from there down Central Park Ave was great. Whole foods in the Time Warner building is a great place to get food. We got good use out of our Metro cards as we rode the bus constantly.


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 2, 2006)

Definitely the commuter cards are the best value in NYC. We used the subway and buses quite a bit. We didn't make it to whole foods until the end of the week. We pretty much just had snacks in our room and then ate out one big meal a day. We used restaurant.com certificates for some of them and they all worked out well except for one, the Celebrity Deli is closed down. One of them, Seppis a french restaurant is a block down the street if anyone wants to try it.  The best meal we had though was the delegates dining room international buffet lunch at the UN. Very elegant and excellent food for $25. You have to make reservations and have proper attire (although they let my daughter in no problem with jeans) we were able to make reservations downstairs after our tour.


----------



## Avery (Apr 4, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> Glad you had a good week too. That was a lucky unit placement. We went non stop the whole time. How was the play? We went to Avenue Q next door and it was a mad house when we lef because so many people were waiting for Julia Roberts to come out. We saw Rent, Hairspray, Lestat and Festen too. I was surprised at how small the theaters were compared to Chicago theaters. It is nice to be able to walk to all the Broadway theaters from MC.



Candace,

I'm glad you had fun. What did you think of Lestat and Festen? I love the Festen cast, but it's in previews (as is Lestat) so I'm looking for first hand opinions...

Avery


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 4, 2006)

Avery said:
			
		

> Candace,
> 
> I'm glad you had fun. What did you think of Lestat and Festen? I love the Festen cast, but it's in previews (as is Lestat) so I'm looking for first hand opinions...
> 
> Avery



Festen has a heavy subject matter about a man confronting a dreadful family secret. It was good but intense subject matter. We went on the spur of the moment after not winning lottery tickets. They sell student tickets for 21.50 but its not for teens we had some pretty heavy discussions following it.

I enjoyed Lestat but I had enjoyed the books too. I was surprised some people around us left at intermission. The second half was better than the first half but we both enjoyed it all. It was my daughter's favorite of the five. There's discount codes at theatermania for the previews.


----------



## Avery (Apr 4, 2006)

Candace,

Thanks for the info; I will leave the kids home for Festen. Sounds like Lestat may have a few more things to work out, I will buy tickets for after opening night. I really liked the Anne Rice books until they got to be too much for me, but I loved the first few. "Interview" got me through my first stint on Jury Duty. 

Avery


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Avery said:
			
		

> Candace,
> 
> Thanks for the info; I will leave the kids home for Festen. Sounds like Lestat may have a few more things to work out, I will buy tickets for after opening night. I really liked the Anne Rice books until they got to be too much for me, but I loved the first few. "Interview" got me through my first stint on Jury Duty.
> 
> Avery



I didn't finish the last one either but I enjoyed the first few books. Enjoy.


----------



## Spence (Apr 5, 2006)

*TMC unit size/designation history question*

Someone help a feable minded TUGger with a Manhattan Club question.

Were, not so long ago, all the units classified as 1BRs and RCI differentiated between them with the 4/4 vs 4/2 distinction.

I ask this because I have an exchange booked with points before MC went to points and the RCI Points confirmation I printed off the internet back last year says:

Unit Type:  Bedroom(s): 1, Partial Kitchen, Maximum Occupancy:4, Bathroom(s): Information not Available.

Today when I go and print it off it says:

Unit Type:  Bedroom(s): Studio, Partial Kitchen, Maximum Occupancy:4, Bathroom(s): Information not Available.

Same transaction date, same reservation number.  Does not show Privacy occupancy.  Could I have booked a 1BR 4/2 and it's now called a Studio, or is RCI jerking me around?


----------



## Avery (Apr 5, 2006)

Spence,

It sounds like you may have booked a 4/2. They are now called studios since there is no privacy b/t the sleeping and living areas and many exchangers were misled. Maybe someone with points can shed some more light on this for you. Honestly, though, there is little space difference b/t some of the 4/2s and 4/4s. The only real difference is the second bathroom and the door b/t the bedroom and living area. If you are going with only two people, you will be fine either way. If you are going with four, well you may want to look further into this...


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Someone help a feable minded TUGger with a Manhattan Club question.
> 
> Were, not so long ago, all the units classified as 1BRs and RCI differentiated between them with the 4/4 vs 4/2 distinction.
> 
> ...



You should have received a letter saying you really have a studio and offering you a chance to cancel for no penalty. I received mine a while back. Call several days to a week before and request a L shaped studio. The others are smaller. They could have easily put a door on the bedroom in the unit we were in but there are no windows in the bedroom so it must be illegal to do so.


----------

